# Decarbing outdoors?



## pkreborn (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello all! I am new to this site and was reading up on making cannabutter and tinctures before potentially wasting a bunch of good marijuana product.

Has anyone tried decarbing out doors as opposed to in their oven? I have a decent gas grill that has reasonable temperature control and I also have a good compressed gas powered single burner. 

While I fortunately have a medical marijuana card (Arizona) my husband operates a business out of our home and I also have three teenagers, Ha Ha Ha. If I start cooking indoors their friends may never want to leave.


----------



## fumble (Apr 10, 2014)

high PK  yes, you can decarb outside on the grill, as long as you have it in a sealed container. Just put your grill on indirect heat and put the weed/container on the side with no flame. Keep an eye on your temp and you should be good to go.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2014)

I do butter on my grill outside all the time, works fine, less mess.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## pkreborn (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you! I used the grill and spared my house the fragrance. 

I now have two bottles of tincture brewing in my closet and some cannabutter in the fridge.


----------

